# When is enough enough [rant alert]



## SentinelAeon (Jun 3, 2021)

So, this is rant post really and sort of just to see if i am alone in the desert since there is basicaly zero rant threads ..

So, today it was a nice sunny day and i had to take my grandma to the bank. Shes 91, super cute, moves her legs alright, but you have to hold her hand at all times, else she will end up in another timezone - in other words, her balance is not very good. So i am walking with her, holding her hand tight, looking for a bank. Alright, we need some help from the technology. I take my good old Samsung A3 2017 phone from my pocket, turn on network data and open chrome to see if we are near the bank. Now, what should be really smooth few second experience ended up being like 1 minute of me trying my best to not start yelling in front of all the people. I click chrome, then out of nowhere pops the samsung something accept new terms, i close it, phone beeps, another something happens, chrome menu but still loading the f*cking welcome page and i can almost HEAR it doing something in the background that i clearly didnt ask for it to do and it is making me and my grandma wait like some idiots in the sun. In the end i got the info i wanted but that is not the point ..

I know many will say, well what do u expect from 2017 low end phone. Thats legit. But that is about the only phone that is small enough to be used for what i want it to be used. Phone calls, messages, occasional photo taken when something interesting happens outside and rarely some light internet usage/google maps. Now, this phone has 8 freakin cores, slow, but still that is more than years back we had in desktop computers. Now, the problem isnt hardware. The problem is that my phone, MY phone, is constantly doing things i never asked for. I never once used the stupid Samsung store, yet its like the 15th f*cking time it keeps bugging me to login and to accept some f*cking terms i care nothing about. My chrome by default is throwing out so many freakin search suggestions that when i try to write BANK into a google search, my phone almost locks. A million of other things keep happening behind and bugging me. Now, i understand things need to be done in the background for the phone to actualy work but there is no excuse to do it while im trying to do something on my phone. And just because i turned network on after 2 days of being offline doesn't mean u have to go bananas and bring my phone to a hault.

I also keep Samsung S7 edge at home and while clearly it is a faster phone, occasionaly the same thing happens. I try to take a g*d damn picture and the phone starts beeping and notifications from different Samsung/google apps and some so stupid i cant even imagine the idiot behind the idea. This is really just a sophisticated form of abuse and i simply cannot understand that people will protest for anything, except basicaly being tortured by their devices. Just to give you an idea what i mean, notification bar from my samsung S7 edge which i only use for taking photos and some simple google approved apps from their store. I never asked for any of it. I canceled the software update like million of times and i will do it in my own time and there i no excuse to keep bugging me. App running in background put to sleep, seriously ? And that samsung cloud or any type of cloud which is just .... i never asked for this - stop bugging me. The worst thing is, there is absolutely nothing i can do. I can't root my phone else my bank app will not work. I can't buy a more powerful phone unless i want a f*cking computer screen in my pocket and even then, wont solve the constant bugging by notifications and other b*llshit. And it wont change until enough people will say, enough is enough. Stop f*cking with us. And its not just phones. Windows many many years ago, while crashing often. which even gave it kind of a i dont know, personality .. at least it kind of left you alone. Now i install windows 10 on my dads computer and then right away we had to do something urgent for his job. Well, i try to open the apps i need and computer barely moves. Ctrl + alt + del and see some windows modules going bananas using 100% cpu. Now, i understand a fresh windows installation needs tons of background tasks to be done. But this is completely unexcusable. If a task manager can show me 100% cpu usage, surely the f*cking windows module can detect it also. And it can also detect i am moving my f*cking mouse which means i am trying to use the computer which means i probably need it for something. And it knows by using 100% cpu i can't do nothing on it. So which part of take your f*cking 20% cpu time for ur things and leave the rest to the user, you dont understand ?

And so then i open my message app to send a simple text message - the very same one i could send like 25 years ago on my first Ericsson GA 628. The only difference is that back then, the app always opened the second i clicked on it with no lag and no fear of some random beeps and notifications and whatnot. It did what it was supposed to do - make my life easier. Now when i open an app i am always afraid whether it will open normaly or will it go bazookas on me asking me to agree on terms of some i dont know, South Sudan military and opposition peace pact or some other thing im not even remotely interested in. Leave me the fuck alone. And if i really am the only one having a problem with my only 2 options being a) being tortured and abused by my devices of b) living in a jungle, well, then i guess the free spirit trully is dead and done. RIP.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 3, 2021)

Locked


----------

